# Where to camp near Washington, DC?



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm taking the kids to see the White House and need some suggestions on family-oriented campgrounds closest to Washington DC to stay.  I'd like a place with cabins or trailer rentals. Any suggestions??
Cindy


----------



## turnipbwc (Jul 12, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

www.capitolkoa.com/


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 12, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Thanks turnip42, I'll check it out.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jul 12, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

No problem....use google and type in "washington dc campgrounds",  should get more results.
I'll be ready when you pick me up.   :laugh: 
turnip42


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 13, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Thanks Turnip42.  
Cindy


----------



## Kirk (Jul 14, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Try staying at (http://www.nvrpa.org/pohickcamp.html#pohickfamily) Pohick Regional Park. 

We stayed there two years ago and it was great. And it is located just 15 min. from the last stop on the Metro Trains so it is very easy to get into the city.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 20, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Check out Cherry Hill Park, Md. Its in the TrailerLife Campground Directory. It is right on the busline to the Subway which takes you right to the Capitol sights.


----------



## janicenlarry (Jul 20, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Semper Fi is right on.  Cherry Hill has everything, especially location and convenience


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 20, 2005)

Where to camp near Washington, DC?

Thank you for your help and guidance.  I did contact Cherry Hill but they were all booked for the dates I needed.  I found a great deal on a 3 story cottage about 45 minutes from the Capital.  It's almost too good to be true.  I'll let you know how it went when I return on August 1st.  
Cindy


----------

